# Ouchie! Infection!



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Heya sorry to say,I think I have a yeast infection!







I know Cranberry helps to get rid of a yeast infection. But,I can't drink cranberry juice so I was talking to my mom ( who talked to her dad ) he said that he takes Cranberry capsules, They help his health. Does anywhere know where I can get Cranberry Capsules? My mom might. But,I'm not sure.


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

You can get cranberry capsules just about anywhere that sells vitamins/dietary supplements. I bought some at Walmart once, and most pharmacies would have them.My doctor also recommended yogurt to help prevent yeast infections. Antibiotics can bring on yeast infections, so I always eat yogurt when on an antibiotic.If you think you have a full-blown yeast infection, you should probably see a doctor to get treatment. I think the cranberry juice and yogurt is more for prevention.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

ok i missed something, i thought cranberry helped prevent and treat UTI's? how would it help a yeast infection? knew about the yogurt and yeast infections though..


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The over-the-counter yeast infection treatments are for women who have had them and been diagnosed by a doctor before. There are other things that can have somewhat similar symptoms but have very different treatments.When you are having problems like this it is important to overcome your fears and see a doctor. Your regular doctor can perform a pelvic exam and diagnose these things, but I prefer to see a gynocologist whom I only see for gyn problems. That way when I have a sinus infection I'm not seeing the same guy who checks under the hood and it's easier for me psychologically.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

If I can avoid a doctor,I will. I don't need to see a doctor.Yes,Cranberry juice helps get rid of yeast infection.My mom always drinks it when she has a problem.... I've never had an infection before,This is my first time. I can't drink cranberry juice because it's to much acid on my stomach,That's why I was looking for Capsules.Thanks Sara! I'll be sure to look around next time I'm out.Luna- I would take medications,But I'm a med free gal,I usually do things the natural way,But thanks anyways!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Garlic and olive leaf supplements can help prevent or help treat *minor* yeast infections. If full-blown, though, I'd go to a doctor.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Thanks, It's not a really bad one.It's just annoying. >_< I'll be ok..I just have to flush it outta my system.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i'm not trying to be too annoying, but *how* does cranberry juice help a yeast infection? I know how it helps a UTI, and i know how yogurt helps a yeast infection, but how does cranberry juice help? chemically speaking??


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I had the same question.Also, you can squirt plain yoghurt "down there," some people say, to help balance out the flora. I haven't done that, but I have inserted probiotic capsules.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi y'all, I have never heard of cranberry juice working on a yeast infection! If you are using natural yoghurt, it must be live yoghurt.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure how Cranberry juice works,But it does. Because my infection is gone. I think it might be the vitamins in the cranberries,but don't quote me on that,I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Starrysoul02 (Sep 16, 2002)

I have endometriosis and IBS-C. I have had bladder infections for almost my whole life. I've grown accustom to the cranberry juice and it really helps if you mix it with a bit of sparkling water or 7 Up. I have tried the pills and I don't think they work as well. If you sit in a bath as hot as you can stand for as long as you can stand, that really helps as well. (Don't add any bubble bath or anything). The main thing is to drink TONS of water.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

I personally thought cranberry was for UTIs myself. HOwever if it also works for YIs then it might be due to the acidity of the cranberry juice, since yeast usually develops due to a change in the normal pH in your body.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Starrysoul,Thanks for the suggestions. I knew about the water,but I didn't know about the hot bath. Makes sense though. I already drink a lot of water.. I think half the reason I got the infection was because I go so much. More than 17 times a day sometimes,because of Over active bladder.Sometimes that creates problems.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Actually, I probably really should shut up, but I'm here, so okay: it is cranberry juice that is used for UTI's, and yogurt and acidophilus that is helpful for yeast infections. There is nothing in cranberry juice that can help cure a yeast infection, unless it really wasn't a yeast infection in the first place.Cranberry juice helps UTI's because it prevents the E-coli bugs from sticking to the bladder, which is the major cause of UTI's. It's sort of an anti-bacterial. It also can make the urine more acidic, when the PH has gone over to more alkaline, and that's what you need for a healthy bladder. It can help if the infection isn't too far gone, yet.Yogurt and acidophilus can help yeast infections, because yeast infections are "overgrowth" of yeast that occurs when there is an inbalance caused by irritation of some other factors. We all have yeast all the time, but the overgrowth is what causes the problem. The yogurt & acidophilus (the best yogurt contains acidophilus) counteract the yeast.The best solution if you really have a yeast infection, besides going to the doctor, is to get an over-the-counter anti-fungal. Yeast is a fungus, that's why there is nothing in cranberry juice that would work.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good explanation.I've had so many antibiotics in the past 3 months that, finally, despite taking Culturelle (and also PB8) religiously, I seem to now have a bothersome bacterial imbalance in the colon. You know, cranberry juice seems to *bother* me. It's one of the only things, besides aloe-type products, we can take in hopes of preventing or minimizing future bladder infections, but I don't know that I can tolerate it. Ironically, 3-1/2 years ago, my nutritionist had started me drinking a bit of diluted pure cran. juice with aloe vera every day, just for good measure; I'd never had an infection in my life, until some time after I'd been drinking that concoction (again, ironically). Plus, even when I didn't have an infection, it seemed the cran. might have been burning my bladder lining.P, do you have a suggestion for a good OTC antifungal? Again, I take olive leaf and garlic...but, anything else?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

What is wrong with taking the cranberry capsules instead? CranMax is a very good, patented product that loads enough for about 6 cups in one capsule or something. I think that Jarrow Formulas makes one that is a discontinued product, and you might be able to find it cheap if they still have it on their website.Cranberry juice is very hard on the gut.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Are cran capsules okay on the gut? Seriously, I was wondering. Also, I recently read that there's no proof the caps work - but that the juice does. Well, that's what I read. I have been considering the caps, but for now, I'm trying the mannose.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Yes, they are okay on the gut. Hmmm..I have read it both ways. Some studies say the capsules would work. You can get extracted cranberry...I think that's what CranMax is. I'll see if I can find what I had saved on this.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Here's different stuff I had saved:One glass equal to about six capsules of dried cranberry juiceUTIA person needs to drink 2 glasses daily to effectively prevent UTI or kidney infections. Cranberry capsules or powder concentrates are also available for people who prefer them to juice. It is important not to consume too much cranberry, however, as very high acidity in the urine actually increases the risk of getting kidney stonesAs a treatment for UTIs, 12-32 ounces of cranberry juice (one glass and a half) to three glasses (24) to four glasses -- is recommended.Typically recommended doses of cranberry for UTI prevention are the following (all are daily doses):ï¿½ 3 ounces of 30% pure cranberry juice cocktail Cranberry – one to six (powder) 300-400 hard gelatin twice daily (soft gel capsules contain much less of the organic you find in fresh jice or hard capsule)Cocktail 90-150 mlOr 3-16 fluid ounces a day –(3/4 glass to 2 glasses)Unsweetened 15-30 ml dailyOTHER: ï¿½ 100-500mg of a standardized cranberry extractWe recommend cranberry capsules, up to nine a day, since cranberry juice often has lots of sugar or honey in it. 1000mg of dried cranberry powder is equivalent to 300mg juice, minus the caloriesThe thing about the CranMax is, they SAY it's either six or twelve glasses to one pill...not sure.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks for the info! maybe it's good to have cran supplements on hand (the "hard" pill). also, blueberries are supposed to be good for the same reason. I should eat more of those.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Yes, they are. Watch out for what I bet is diarrhea, though. I wonder if they blueberry capsules?? Do a Google on it. That's my favorite search engine.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Guess what I found? Evidence that cranberry products might help in the case of yeast too!"Cranberry juice cocktail inhibited the adherence of urinary isolates expressing type 1 fimbriae (mannose specific) and P fimbriae [specific for alpha-D-Gal(1----4)-beta-D-Gal] but had no effect on a diarrheal isolate expressing a CFA/I adhesin. *The cocktail also inhibited yeast agglutination by purified type 1 fimbriae.*" ...from a study abstract conducted by Tel Aviv University.Also, Persist, the mannose powder that I was talking about (see other thread) is made from fruit, including berries (and a slightly different version that I have here at home is made from aloe). Cranberries contain D-mannose sugars, so why not instead take a more concentrated version of them in the form of mannose powder, which, I believe, is also not acidic?


----------

